# Rope fish just floats



## Sydmonster (Dec 20, 2014)

My rope fish has been having an issue with floating. His back half is trying to float, while he tries to swim down. This has been going on for close to three weeks now! He appears healthy otherwise. He just floats at the surface. No outward marks, he eats, swims around, but can't go into his caves like usual. I thought initially he was constipated or had a swim bladder issue, but the treatments I've tried haven't worked. He's one of my favorite fish and I really want him to be healthy again. Help!

1. Size of tank? 100g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0 
c. Nitrate? 20
d. pH, KH and GH? Ph- 7.4
e. Test kit? API master fw

3. Temperature? 76

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? Fw

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 4 mths

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 1- rainbow fish full sized (2.5 inch) 3 yrs, 1 LG pleco someone gave me about 8 mths ago (1ft), 1- upside down catfish (3-4 in) 2-3yrs, rope fish (1.5 feet) 3 years, Delhizi Bicher (7 in) 3 yrs. 

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? Been in other tanks for years until moved to this one.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Both. 
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Fake wood, real rocks, lots of caves. Going to get real wood for pleco too.

9. a. Filtration? 2- Aquaclear 110
b. Heater? 2- 200 watt, and 300 watt

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Current USA Satellite 
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Lights on for 9 hrs daily

11. a. Water change schedule? 25-30% weekly
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Treated tap
d. Water conditioner used? I use whatever is on sale: API, Tetra, etc.
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Weekly, but I don't remove very single thing.

12. Foods? Blood worms, brine shrimp, flake, algae disks (for pleco)
How often are they fed? 1-2 x week

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Only rope fish
b. Appearance of poop? Not in rope fish but I'm sure he is.
c. Appearance of gills? No

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Ahead of diagnosis? I treated him once I thought he had a swim bladder or digestive issue.
b. What meds were used? Epsom salts, Metronidazole, Praziquantel, and Maracyn (1 or 2 but I don't have the box in front of me)


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz3ZfOjc9Ds


----------

